
Disney+ to Launch in November $6.99 Monthly including 30 Seasons of the Simpsons - flyingkiwi44
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/disney-plus-streaming-launch-date-pricing-1203187007/
======
flyingkiwi44
"At launch, Disney+ will include 7,500 episodes, including from 25 original
series; 400 library movie titles; and 100 recent theatrical films releases,
according to Agnes Chu, senior VP of content, Disney+. That includes exclusive
rights to all 30 seasons of "The Simpsons," which Disney obtained through the
acquisition of 21st Century Fox. In year five of Disney+, the company expects
to have an annual production slate of some 50 originals, Chu said. Disney+
will be an ad-free service, supported solely by subscription fees. It's going
to have a wide platform footprint, spanning game consoles, smart TVs and
connected streaming devices, including Roku and PlayStation 4, said Michael
Paull, president of Disney Streaming Services (formerly BAMTech)."

------
jmpman
AppleTV?

